# Atta boy to Pompano Joe



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Had Joe repair and do some general maintenance to a couple of my Mitchell's and an Abu 6000 and I could not be happier. Thanks again Joe.:thumbsup:*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never met Joe, but he seems like an alright feller


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Pompano Joe is a great guy and a Godly man. Worked on a few of my reels as well as bought a few from him. Would highly recommend him to all as he knows just about ever reel plus a few inside and out!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! Just fishin' and talkin' about Jesus. It's what I do. 

Finished this one for a guy today...can't remember who. Guess I'll have to keep it! Kidding E.J.!!! We'll call it a MilSim 706z. DuraCoat flat black and some carbon drags. Everything else is original...well, except for the pin stripes and emblem. Fun stuff!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Point exactly all!!! Look at this reel! Can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Good lookin' job Joe..!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks OM. Big complement coming from an expert like you.

Cant.Get.Enuf...Thought you were deployed or I would have called. Come and get it. Proud to restore it for an American hero!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Leaving next week


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Got a few more days. Taking the wife to PC tomorrow but can come by Sunday after church or early next week if thats ok


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Works for me. Just give me a ring.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Joe*

Good man to deal with! Busy as all get out sometimes and difficult to find.

Jigs and teasers are waiting. Bring a handle for the 406 when you come. Thanks!

C2 2939871


----------



## ncmanguy (Jan 1, 2013)

Pompano Joe, how much would you charge to duracoat a Mitchell 302? Black is the color im wanting


----------

